# Monday Blues



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Used my SR-20 Ridgid locator the other day. Now this morning it would not power on. Tried changing batteries and checking their arraignment still nothing. Anyone experience this issue before and how was it resolved?


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Open palm slap.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

If still under warranty you have to send it in.... period. If you don't like messing with electronic devices.... then send it in. If you want the chance that it can be repaired free because of some defect inside then send it in. The only user thing that even has the possibility that can be corrected at home is that the ribbon cable that goes from the control pad to the batteries has fallen off and simply needs to be attached. I only know that because it happened to me in the middle of a job after I had dropped mine and I took a chance in trying to fix it. There really is no other things you can repair in there at home.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

rrrrridgid. I always seem to say that out loud a few times after i power it up...


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Standard Drain said:


> rrrrridgid. I always seem to say that out loud a few times after i power it up...


 lol


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Standard Drain said:


> rrrrridgid. I always seem to say that out loud a few times after i power it up...


Good to let the customers hear that.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Problem solved. Kirk @ Coleman took care of me. Got the Sr-24, St-33Q with free clamp. Just have to learn how to use the darn things lol.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Do they make a carrying case for the St-33Q and clamp? If not, what do you guys use to carry and protect them?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Right now, I have the st305, I may need the st33q in the near future.

If that happens I will have a custom case made for it.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Clamp has a slot already in the sr-20 box and the 33q I just carry free hand. Use it everyday.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

So, from my understanding. The biggest benefit of using the line transmitter is to be able to hook it up to; say your snake cable that is already fed down the mainline. So locating the mainline is easier and you can do it in one shot. Instead of tossing a sonde on your jetter hose, feed it out, then locate...then feed it another 10 ft...then locate, ect..


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Standard Drain said:


> So, from my understanding. The biggest benefit of using the line transmitter is to be able to hook it up to; say your snake cable that is already fed down the mainline. So locating the mainline is easier and you can do it in one shot. Instead of tossing a sonde on your jetter hose, feed it out, then locate...then feed it another 10 ft...then locate, ect..


Exactly

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

But the depth accuracy may be off compared to a sonde, great for a line trace. Biggest benefit to the clamp is inside work where you can't push a ground stake in the ground to complete the circuit then you use the clamp
, connecting to electrical grounds may not work or worse give false readings


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Standard Drain said:


> So, from my understanding. The biggest benefit of using the line transmitter is to be able to hook it up to; say your snake cable that is already fed down the mainline. So locating the mainline is easier and you can do it in one shot. Instead of tossing a sonde on your jetter hose, feed it out, then locate...then feed it another 10 ft...then locate, ect..


Or what I often find is a curved driveway and sewer runs under most of it and you only have a small area to dig.....cleanout for example. Turn line trace on and find out where you want to dig instead of where the sonde is.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Used my SR-20 Ridgid locator the other day. Now this morning it would not power on. Tried changing batteries and checking their arraignment still nothing. Anyone experience this issue before and how was it resolved?


I am having this issue with my brand new SR-24. I replaced the batteries and was just enough power to get me halfway through a locate. So far I have done two bids that I wasn't able to complete. Definitely wishing I had bought locally instead of out of state.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

plumberkc said:


> I am having this issue with my brand new SR-24. I replaced the batteries and was just enough power to get me halfway through a locate. So far I have done two bids that I wasn't able to complete. Definitely wishing I had bought locally instead of out of state.


Have you added the sr-24 in HQ software as a device? Because then it double checks for firmware updates and installs them. If yours is up to date then I would call seektech and tell them about it. Usually you have to send it to a ridgid rep then they send it to seektech but the seektech rep may have something to try over the phone if needed. I use rechargeable batteries and use it everyday and my sr-24 gets a couple weeks between charges.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Actually Kirk from AJ Coleman already has a new unit on the way. His quick response has reassured me that they were the right company to purchase from.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> Actually Kirk from AJ Coleman already has a new unit on the way. His quick response has reassured me that they were the right company to purchase from.


I always have had fantastic customer service from the whole crew there.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Cuda said:


> Have you added the sr-24 in HQ software as a device? Because then it double checks for firmware updates and installs them. If yours is up to date then I would call seektech and tell them about it. Usually you have to send it to a ridgid rep then they send it to seektech but the seektech rep may have something to try over the phone if needed. I use rechargeable batteries and use it everyday and my sr-24 gets a couple weeks between charges.


I listened to Cuda and use the tenergy rechargable batteries as well. Those things are so good, we no longer buy anymore batteries.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Plumbducky said:


> I always have had fantastic customer service from the whole crew there.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Not me, they couldn't get off the phone fast enuff, there prices were higher than a local company. So they got no business from me. I spent $14,500 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

GREENPLUM said:


> Not me, they couldn't get off the phone fast enuff, there prices were higher than a local company. So they got no business from me. I spent $14,500 Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


What did you get?


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> I listened to Cuda and use the tenergy rechargable batteries as well. Those things are so good, we no longer buy anymore batteries.


Are those better to use than the ridgid 18v batteries? What are the pro and cons?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Are those better to use than the ridgid 18v batteries? What are the pro and cons?


These batteries are regular sized....D,C,A,AA. I use the C so much because the locator and transmitter uses this size.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Is there a difference (besides the color) in the St-305 transmitter and the navitrack brick transmitter?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

They have the same frequencies the only difference is that the seektech can do two frequencies at the same time, the seektech stuff always has some extra thing they can do over the navitrack stuff. But I never use the dual trace myself on tracing only on the seesnake cameras do I use dual trace.


----------

